# new flounder tattoo



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Well not sure where to put this pic bit it has to do with saltwater fishing... plus had to put my favorite lure chicken boy flounder king .....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That should get you some free Chicken Boy's 

Cool ink!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Dangit, i like that.


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

Is that really a chickenboy lure...where u at chickenboy this guy deserves a free pack that's dedication LOL


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

As much as I hate a tattoo that is neat! hwell:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Yes I Agee Bcrazie pm me your contact info. Be sure to include shirt size. Very impressive.


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

chickenboy said:


> Yes I Agee Bcrazie pm me your contact info. Be sure to include shirt size. Very impressive.


Straight from the man the myth the legend....!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man that B Crazy! Nice ink!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, you are sure a diehard flounder fan! I am impressed!


----------



## Redfish Hawk (Jun 20, 2009)

We should have a "Best Caption Contest" for that pic! Here is the first entry:

"Honey, I went into Madden's Lounge in POC for one drink, next thing i know I'm waking up in Boggy Bayou and my arm feels funny..."!!!

JK - that's a cool tat - who did the artwork???


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats pretty kikkin!!!


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

Now that will be something to show the grand kids.

Steve


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

If anybody is interested the guy that did the tattoo is Chano he owns The tattoo shop at 5702 Stewart road in Galveston (409) 740-4610... He has been tattooing me for @8 years now and does great work....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I really want one with chickenboys logo!!! Where can I get it?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I need to get a tat of that chick holding the big blue cat tomorrow!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Cool! Never seen a one-eyed flounder


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I also despise tats, but that is some really great artwork!

Later
R3F


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> Cool! Never seen a one-eyed flounder


It has 2 eyes look closer..its right on the edge and tough to see but its there..cool tat


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Aggie87 said:


> It has 2 eyes look closer..its right on the edge and tough to see but its there..cool tat


:spineyes: Must be a retarded flounder to eat that chickenboy! :mpd:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Aggie87 said:


> It has 2 eyes look closer..its right on the edge and tough to see but its there..cool tat


Ah! Good eye Aggie.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so, does anyone here have a 2cool tattoo on them?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*ok but*

Just don't let us know where ya put it


Haute Pursuit said:


> I need to get a tat of that chick holding the big blue cat tomorrow!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

When I read the title I thought O NO, this is gonna be more like flounder dodo on an arm, But MAN that is kick ***. Id be proud to have it on my arm. And I have no tats, but there cool on other people.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that tattoo looks terrible in my opinion. Did he free hand it?


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

It goes well with the wife beater tank top. Classy!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad i waited till lunch to make my popcorn. Thought it would start after the chicken boy comment but i didnt want to jump the gun. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy S! I've seen it all now.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> that tattoo looks terrible in my opinion. Did he free hand it?


thank you for your opinion.. no it was a painting that he he shrank and tattooed...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> that tattoo looks terrible in my opinion. Did he free hand it?





bcrazie said:


> thank you for your opinion.. no it was a painting that he he shrank and tattooed...


Opinions are like arsewholes, & sometime Gilbert is as well.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gotta get one, would u mind telling us the cost?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bcrazie said:


> thank you for your opinion.. no it was a painting that he he shrank and tattooed...


well, all that really matters is that you like it cause its on your body. :cheers:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great. Congrats


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

KeithR said:


> It goes well with the wife beater tank top. Classy!


yep I don't like wife beater shirts but knowing I was getting a tattoo, and it was at a expo that was going on over the weekend I wore it so i wasn't showing off all my spillage .. O and fyi I had on a zip up hoodie over it to minimize the trashy ness....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

looks great man...



Jay Baker said:


> Looks great. Congrats


you should go get one just like that before LA Sea Rape II starts this fall.


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> that tattoo looks terrible in my opinion. Did he free hand it?


There's nothing terrible about this tattoo.. Clean lines, no blow outs smooth gradual shading. **** good ink if you ask me. I mean but hell what do I know I'm only a collector of the inkage. Cheers man!!

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the tattoo I think it looks great.... to be honest I was kinda worried when I looked up founder tattoos on Google, I saw some really scary work on other people but some times u have to trust your artist .... here is one fine specimen that I saw


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

Asewome tatoo. How long has that chicken boy lure been on the market?


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

How bout mine? I should get something to.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Charlie in TX said:


> How bout mine? I should get something to.


Possibly an infraction since you are posting copyrighted pictures.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Possibly an infraction since you are posting copyrighted pictures.


Says the expert......


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bcrazie said:


> I like the tattoo I think it looks great.... to be honest I was kinda worried when I looked up founder tattoos on Google, I saw some really scary work on other people but some times u have to trust your artist .... here is one fine specimen that I saw


dig that fish's aura


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I rotated it for you, as this is how people will see it.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Possibly an infraction since you are posting copyrighted pictures.


I could be mistaken, but i don't think it counts as "infraction worthy" unless he's actually falsely claiming it to be his. Carry on good fellows...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I like it BUT, I personally think the eye on the "edge", should be done over/ moved....


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice and good job for the show of support to chicken boy. That make me want to go get some.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Next best alternative to mounting it haha


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I am not a fan of tattoos and will never get one, but I will say that is some incredible artwork!


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Brian Castille said:


> I am not a fan of tattoos and will never get one, but I will say that is some incredible artwork!


 I have always felt the same, but after seeing this one, I just may change my mind.


----------

